# What Are Your Thoughts on Comedy Shows Like The Simpson, Family Guy , American Dad and  South Park?



## BAYLOR (Jun 2, 2015)

Do you find these show them funny or not? Satire seem to be their stock and trade,  How well do you think they do on that score ? Do you think people get the jokes or not ?

Do you find theses shows thought provoking?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 3, 2015)

I find South park to be funny ,s sometimes laugh out loud.

The first 10 season of the Simpsons were wonderfully funny , after season 11 the show seemed to lose it edge and humor.  As for  Family Guy and American Dad , I just don't find them al all funny.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 31, 2015)

Yet upon further reflection American Dd and Family guy does serve a purpose,. Satire and as way keep PC Correct at Bay. Hey I rhymed.

Thoughts on this one?


----------



## Khuratokh (Feb 8, 2016)

I used to like family guy back in the early seasons and used to hate South Park's early stuff. (They killed Kenny broken record) now I admire South park more for showing both sides of the argument. 
Family guy is now just as crass, one sided and mean spirited as South park used to be. 
I don't like Brian's author tracts and I don't like how Stewie is now just there to spew homophobic jokes.


----------



## Ajid (Feb 8, 2016)

I like the first few Brian And Stewie Bing Crosby Bob hope style episodes and often find myself watching Family Guy or American Dad when there's nothing else on but I have to say I find South Park can really make laugh again these days. I think I'm reverting to a more juvenile state as I'm getting older. 

I wosh they'd just let the Simpsons die, it lost the magic a long time ago for me.

I think family guy can be offensive for the sake of being offensive. As said above it seems south park has gotton a little bit more balanced as time has gone on.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2016)

Khuratokh said:


> I used to like family guy back in the early seasons and used to hate South Park's early stuff. (They killed Kenny broken record) now I admire South park more for showing both sides of the argument.
> Family guy is now just as crass, one sided and mean spirited as South park used to be.
> I don't like Brian's author tracts and I don't like how Stewie is now just there to spew homophobic jokes.



I think what it is, is that Family Guy has run out things to say. They keep throwing gag after unfunny gag up on the screen hoping the audiences will derive some kind of humor. So far, it's not working. Right now, the show just isn't funny or clever or even worth watching.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2016)

Ajid said:


> I like the first few Brian And Stewie Bing Crosby Bob hope style episodes and often find myself watching Family Guy or American Dad when there's nothing else on but I have to say I find South Park can really make laugh again these days. I think I'm reverting to a more juvenile state as I'm getting older.
> 
> I wosh they'd just let the Simpsons die, it lost the magic a long time ago for me.
> 
> I think family guy can be offensive for the sake of being offensive. As said above it seems south park has gotton a little bit more balanced as time has gone on.




The Simpsons hasn't been funny in 15 years.

South Park ,  has had it share of clunkers, but much of the time , it's quite funny and at times brilliant. 


Family guy spent it's 15 minutes of fame long ago  . And why does American Dad continue to be popular ?


----------



## J Riff (Feb 9, 2016)

Nope and nope. Funny not, provoking of thought, nay. Maybe used to, but the underlying message is pretty moronic, and they go on far too long. Simpsons was good when it was those little animated bits of fill on...was it Tracy Ullman?


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 9, 2016)

J Riff said:


> Nope and nope. Funny not, provoking of thought, nay. Maybe used to, but the underlying message is pretty moronic, and they go on far too long. Simpsons was good when it was those little animated bits of fill on...was it Tracy Ullman?



The Simpsons did originate with the Tracy Ullman Show.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Feb 9, 2016)

The problem with most of these shows is that they run out of good ideas after a few years, but keep on going until someone pulls the plug. Like many others above, I lost interest in the _The Simpsons_ years ago, while the random _South Park_ episodes I sometimes see online are still usually funny.

Started working through _Family Guy_ and _American Dad_ again on Netflix, I'll see at what point I no longer feel any urge to watch more.

Funniest shows I've watched recently are _Mike Tyson Mysteries_ and _Archer_, which I'd never heard of until Netflix recommended them to me.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 30, 2016)

Edward M. Grant said:


> The problem with most of these shows is that they run out of good ideas after a few years, but keep on going until someone pulls the plug. Like many others above, I lost interest in the _The Simpsons_ years ago, while the random _South Park_ episodes I sometimes see online are still usually funny.
> 
> Started working through _Family Guy_ and _American Dad_ again on Netflix, I'll see at what point I no longer feel any urge to watch more.
> 
> Funniest shows I've watched recently are _Mike Tyson Mysteries_ and _Archer_, which I'd never heard of until Netflix recommended them to me.




Archer is quite twisted.


----------



## J Riff (May 30, 2016)

But when does adult start... anymore? I mean... I like 'toons, too... but, after enough TV saturation, people start to act differently. They might laugh like 'Huhr, huhrrr" literally like Homer Simson - and not even know they are doing it. I've witnessed this oh so many times that I finally lost all interest in the majority of mainstream stuff. Dumbdown, no thanks, done that... just kidding.... not...._ Huhr Huhhhr!!_


----------



## Khuratokh (May 31, 2016)

And then there are things that weren't meant for adults but are surprisingly more creative and have more to say then you would think initially. 
Like Steven Universe.
Non standard families
Transgender identity
Same-sex relationships.
mixed with some Lovecraftian horror
All handled beautifully in what is essentially a kiddy cartoon.


----------



## Khuratokh (May 31, 2016)

J Riff said:


> But when does adult start... anymore? I mean... I like 'toons, too... but, after enough TV saturation, people start to act differently. They might laugh like 'Huhr, huhrrr" literally like Homer Simson - and not even know they are doing it. I've witnessed this oh so many times that I finally lost all interest in the majority of mainstream stuff. Dumbdown, no thanks, done that... just kidding.... not...._ Huhr Huhhhr!!_


Not a problem I have, but then I rarely laugh at comedies anyway.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 10, 2016)

J Riff said:


> But when does adult start... anymore? I mean... I like 'toons, too... but, after enough TV saturation, people start to act differently. They might laugh like 'Huhr, huhrrr" literally like Homer Simson - and not even know they are doing it. I've witnessed this oh so many times that I finally lost all interest in the majority of mainstream stuff. Dumbdown, no thanks, done that... just kidding.... not...._ Huhr Huhhhr!!_



All shows have a shelf life.


----------



## HanaBi (May 21, 2017)

All of these shows have one thing in common, and should be reported for animal cruelty! The reason?

Because they've been flogged the same dead horse for far too long, and it's time to bury it once and for all.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 21, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> All of these shows have one thing in common, and should be reported for animal cruelty! The reason?
> 
> Because they've been flogged the same dead horse for far too long, and it's time to bury it once and for all.



Zombie tv.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 21, 2017)

Khuratokh said:


> All handled beautifully in what is essentially a kiddy cartoon.



The ostensibly-for-kids cartoons are where to find much of the best material though. Avatar: The Last Airbender had a canon trans character ten years ago _and_ despite misgendering her, Uncle Iroh understands once Smellerbee corrects him:

Aremo Shitai Koremo Shitai Onna no Ko ni Mietatte


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 8, 2017)

28 seasons for Simpsons.


----------



## psychotick (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,

I don't mind the Simpsons, but I much preferred it's little bro Futurama. Family Guy and American Dad I don't find funny at all. But South Park is a gem. Sometimes it falls flat, but other times it's absolutely brilliant. I actually just watched an epp two nights ago where the school board wanted Cartman to not make fun of another kid in the school for ****ting his pants since previously it had resulted in a suicide - and he actually convinced them that the only solution was to make every kid in school do the same - so they gave them a pizza Friday with laxatives in the pizza's! I nearly wet myself laughing!!! It's got satire in it but mainly the show is complete madness and brilliant because of it.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 9, 2017)

I grew bored with the Simpsons over time.  I love American Dad!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 9, 2017)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't mind the Simpsons, but I much preferred it's little bro Futurama. Family Guy and American Dad I don't find funny at all. But South Park is a gem. Sometimes it falls flat, but other times it's absolutely brilliant. I actually just watched an epp two nights ago where the school board wanted Cartman to not make fun of another kid in the school for ****ting his pants since previously it had resulted in a suicide - and he actually convinced them that the only solution was to make every kid in school do the same - so they gave them a pizza Friday with laxatives in the pizza's! I nearly wet myself laughing!!! It's got satire in it but mainly the show is complete madness and brilliant because of it.
> 
> Cheers, Greg.



I love to hate Eric Cartman and I like seeing him fall flat on his face.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 9, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> I love to hate Eric Cartman and I like seeing him fall flat on his face.



The problem is, it's been 28 years of the same thing for the Simpsons and Southpark, over and over and over...

They both used to be fresh and inventive.  But to continue that, you need new idea, new characters, different _kinds_ of situations to put the characters in.

The Simpsons just didn't know when to die, Southpark doesn't know when to let someone _stay_ dead.


----------



## DelActivisto (Oct 10, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> Do you find these show them funny or not? Satire seem to be their stock and trade,  How well do you think they do on that score ? Do you think people get the jokes or not ?
> 
> Do you find theses shows thought provoking?



I generally avoid sitcoms, for the most part. They're intellectual junk food - perfectly acceptable in small quantities, but consuming large amounts is like eating too many potato chips.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 4, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> The problem is, it's been 28 years of the same thing for the Simpsons and Southpark, over and over and over...
> 
> They both used to be fresh and inventive.  But to continue that, you need new idea, new characters, different _kinds_ of situations to put the characters in.
> 
> The Simpsons just didn't know when to die, Southpark doesn't know when to let someone _stay_ dead.



The Simpson wil be probably still be tv 20 years from now.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 5, 2018)

Rubbish. The lot.


----------



## Narkalui (Jan 11, 2018)

I’d say The Simpson’s started rolling downhill after S5, which was the best and anything after S10 is unwatchable.

FG and AD seem to have gotten better as they went on but I’ve grown out of them. Watching either feels like a defeat and an admission that I’m paying Netflix, Amazon and Virgin Media for nothing.

South Park is very hit and miss but when it hits, it makes my sides hurt. I like the Halloween episode with the band Korn parodying Scooby Doo


----------

